# Kyuubi (Naruto) vs Nine-Tails (Okami)



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 19, 2011)

Inspired on this:



and this: 

How does this goes?


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Feats for the Nine tails from Okami?


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 20, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Feats for the Nine tails from Okami?



Okami is not a Nine Tail fox, but a Wolf.

Okami's true name is Amateratsu, and she is the mother of all the divine being in her verse.

Her powers rely in her nine celestial art brush. Okami with her brush has the power to make the sun rise, and set. Can recreate anything that once was destroyed.

She literally makes the Nine Tails, and all the other Bijuu's her bitches for life.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 20, 2011)

okami ninetails eats narutoverse.


----------



## Six02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Okami is not a Nine Tail fox, but a Wolf.
> 
> Okami's true name is Amateratsu, and she is the mother of all the divine being in her verse.
> 
> ...



There are so many insults I could sling at you right now, but I'll just stick with you being brain dead, have horrible reading comprehension, and slaughter the English language, as this is about the Nine-Tailed Boss not Amaterasu.

Either way the Nine Tailed Fox from Okami should take this, it doesn't help that it's capable of using the Celestial brushes.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Sep 20, 2011)

As far as i know Naruto Kyuubi cannot be Defeated Only Sealed,Okami Kyuubi can be Defeated,I wonder who would win.Kyuubi From Okami has the Celestial brush which can Stop time,Recreate things, Etc, and it's pretty strong. Hard to Decide....


----------



## Bioness (Sep 20, 2011)

So you are stating a powerful beast in a universe with weakass ninjas can't be defeated 

interesting

Anyway Okami would win this easily.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 20, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Okami is not a Nine Tail fox, but a Wolf.



I don't want to sound like a jerkass, but you have horrible reading comprehension. We are talking about the Nine-Tails Boss, not Amaterasu


----------



## Francesco. (Sep 20, 2011)

Is okami a galaxybuster or something?


----------



## Francesco. (Sep 20, 2011)

hanging out


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 20, 2011)

Admiral Shujin said:


> Is okami a galaxybuster or something?



Ammy has a feat where she made a galaxy spin right round.

However, we are talking about the Nine-Tails boss


----------



## zenieth (Sep 20, 2011)

Since Nine tails is a classy lady she gently caresses Narutoverse's ass, with lube.

But she still does it, with ease.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 20, 2011)

Six02 said:


> There are so many insults I could sling at you right now, but I'll just stick with you being brain dead, have horrible reading comprehension, and slaughter the English language, as this is about the Nine-Tailed Boss not Amaterasu.
> 
> Either way the Nine Tailed Fox from Okami should take this, it doesn't help that it's capable of using the Celestial brushes.



Shut the fuck up. You act like you never make mistake.


----------



## Weather (Sep 20, 2011)

Human Nine-Tails had big tits,that gives it an enormous advantage.

Not to mention the brokeness of the celestial brush and it is potentially island level or higher (the barrier that covered the whole island)


----------



## Six02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Shut the fuck up. You act like you never make mistake.



I do, I just like pointing out these things in others.  You should have realized that already, though when it comes to typing I at least like to read what I type before I make a fool of myself.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 20, 2011)

Isn't okami able to restore stars with his brush, Nine Tails should be able to rape with ease.


----------



## Heavenly King (Sep 20, 2011)

one sided battle


----------



## kageyame (Sep 21, 2011)

While there's no doub that Okami's Nine Tails will win, let me just to clear a big misconception here.

Nine Tails, while having celestial brush tecniques as well, never shown anything even close to Okami's feats, her best use of it is to create Gale Winds, Ice Storms, and break your use of brush tecniques.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 21, 2011)

the nine tailes from Okami wins


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 21, 2011)

Weather said:


> *Human Nine-Tails had big tits,that gives it an enormous advantage.*
> 
> Not to mention the brokeness of the celestial brush and it is potentially island level or higher (the barrier that covered the whole island)



How is this relevant?



Majinvergil said:


> the nine tailes from Okami wins


----------



## Annah (Sep 21, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> ...Omnipotent?


Let's see, he created and control all things and he can create anything he imagines. Yes, omnipotent.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 21, 2011)

No, he isn't.


----------



## Annah (Sep 21, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> No, he isn't.


That's one powerful argument you've got there. I'll have to consider that one before getting back to it...


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 21, 2011)

That was quick.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 21, 2011)

Annah said:


> That's one powerful argument you've got there. I'll have to consider that one before getting back to it...



You were saying?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 21, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> You were saying?



Stay on topic


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 21, 2011)

1. Don't tell me what to do.

2. It's already decided.


----------

